# Haven Group Trixie



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

When I took in 13 mice earlier this month, I knew I had to keep 3 of them on pregnancy watch. Before long, I knew two of them were not pregnant and the third gave birth on the 23rd. It was a mother-to-son Burmese pairing and Trixies final litter.

This is Trixie, the only picture I have taken of her so far :









It was a litter of 7 - 3 girls and 4 boys. I was happy with those odds but by the next day, the runt was gone and just my luck.. the runt was a girl! My bad luck continued when I found another female dead in the nest - full milk belly, right next to her siblings and with not a single mark on her. 
They are 3 full days old now and kind of small.. *sigh*


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Day 7.
These guys are growing relatively well, they are a bit slow with "growth steps" though but maybe I'm just use to my mice and how fast they mature.








Buck, Doe, Buck, Buck Buck.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawh! They look so good.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Day 11 - 4 boys : 1 girl


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Love the day 7 picture.


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

In the day 7 picture, the middle one seems a bit thinner, but in the day 11 one, he has definitely filled up (I think he's the one to the right of the white one)


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Eugh, this litter has me all confused! The two "siamese" bubs are still all pure white and their eyes are a pale pink rather than an obvious ruby.. 
Day 15


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Super cute!!! Is it possible that a recessive "c" is carried by both mice?

Edit:
Here are my siamese babies... Or at least I thought they were siamese xD
http://fav.me/d67wqyp


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I had wondered about the being albino but both parents have obvious burmese points which means they are cch/ch. 
To back that up further, the mother of this litter has produced burmese and sepia (cch/cch) babies in the past with a pied black buck. (due to the sepia babies, he has to be C/cch).


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmm, something isn't quite right here... they don't look siamese, or even himalayan, they really look albino! :doh

Anyway, they are cute, healthy and CUTE! Good luck figuring out this mystery, just another reason to hate c-dilutes I suppose!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Hmm, something isn't quite right here... they don't look siamese, or even himalayan, they really look albino! :doh
> 
> Anyway, they are cute, healthy and CUTE! Good luck figuring out this mystery, just another reason to hate c-dilutes I suppose!


I've seen both parents so this is driving me absolutely batty. Also, Mum and Dad of this litter are mother and son so I'm just at a bloody loss. 
I'm keeping the girl from this litter so we shall see! I hope.


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

It looks like Burmese is " a/a B/* cch/ch D/* P/* " so they would have to be siamese... That is really confusing. Is there any way that "dad" isn't actual the dad?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

As far as I am aware, Burmese is the dad. The only other buck my friend owns is a pied chocolate tan who already had girlfriend at the time (she never puts two girls at once in with the same boy).


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Just a small update for this litter. It's weaning day today :


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

So beautiful!  Oh, but she still looks like a PEW! :wallbash


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> So beautiful!  Oh, but she still looks like a PEW! :wallbash


They*
I know right? But they can't be! Both parents are without a doubt burmese, VERY obvious points.
Is it possible that they are siamese but also genetically have pink eyes which diluted the colour as well? (Mum has produced a dove and the dads parents both carried pink eyes)


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Cordane said:


> TwitchingWhiskers said:
> 
> 
> > So beautiful!  Oh, but she still looks like a PEW! :wallbash
> ...


I had a himi and her pew father give me siamese babies, so I'm not sure what went on there ether... He should be c/c but produces ch. I get that pew acts as white paint and covers what is underneath it, but I thought that was void for pointed mice because its on the same locus... Yet he is clearly pointed underneath his white. 
I would say your little ones are pews, by now they would at least have tinted ears and theirs are still bright pink. Still super cute though as always!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

How adorable! 
Still following the c-dilute mystery.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

blackbirdmice said:


> Cordane said:
> 
> 
> > TwitchingWhiskers said:
> ...


Not necessarily. Pointed mice here are slow to develop and I mean ridiculously slow. Any pointed mouse born here usually hasn't started getting points until 6 weeks. I have had one who remained looking like a piebald beige til she was 3 months old and then she started turning into a Himalayan.

The mum has been bred from before an only ever produced the expected colours (Siamese, Burmese, sepia etc) but never a pew. 
Eugh, I hate mysteries..


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's also possible to get p mixed in with your c-diluted group, and then everything turns false-PEW.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So the pink eye gene diluted the already c-dilute babies so they appear to be pew without genetically being c/c?
It is completely possible, mum carries p and dad was the offspring of parents both carrying p.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> It's also possible to get p mixed in with your c-diluted group, and then everything turns false-PEW.


Ah! Now that would make sense! This "Mum has produced a dove and the dads parents both carried pink eyes".


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

I love seeing so many cute babies, very cute mice


----------

